# Will be glad to read review



## G-A (Oct 2, 2007)

.


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not a wedding photographer so I can'tcomment on the images. However, the initial screen took a LONG time to load on my 2meg connection. Some people I know might just go elsewhere as they can't be bothered to wait that long.

Lol


----------



## madali (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to agree with Lol999, it just takes too long to load the page and the links below are too small to see. it is probable then you amy lose some customers who are bored of waiting for the page to download. There should at least be a direct link (with big font size) to the services you offer IMHO.


----------

